# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  PHP has encountered an Access Violation at X

## kinhelios

J'ai install sur un serveur IIS php5 et lorsque j'excute des scripts complexes, voici l'erreur que j'obtiens : 

PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 01159FD8

J'ai cherch sur internet et beaucoup de gens ont ce problme mais je n'ai pas trouv de solution (mis a part mettre php en CGI, ce qui ne m'intresse pas)

Pouvez vous me dire si vous avez une solution ?

Merci

----------


## Mat.M

Si tu as une exception systeme c'est que Php ne tient pas la route c'est aussi simple que cela ou tes scripts sont bcp trop complexes ..
donc la solution c'est de reduire leur complexite ou bien de prendre un autre langage internet genre .asp...

----------


## kinhelios

Euhh php est un language qui tient tres bien la route.

Je developpe en php sous apache depuis 8 ans et je n'ai jamais rencontr aucun probleme.

Je pense qu'asp tient bien moins la route que php.

Mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ma demande. Ce que je veux savoir c'est comment regler mon probleme

Merci

----------


## Invit

Salut,

Il faudrait vrifier si la version de php que tu as installe ne pose pas problme avec IIS.

----------

